# When a vet is called for references, what questions do breeders and rescues ask?



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I am thinking of getting another dog in about 6 months. I wonder what questions breeders and rescues will ask my vet. My dogs always get good veterinary care -- sometimes when they don't need it, because I'd rather err on the safe side.

BUT sometimes Aidan goes to the vet because of owner-error. Like the time I left pumpkin bread with raisins in on the counter. He grabbed it and I figured he ate at least 7 raisins, so I rushed him to the vet. The vet didn't know about the raisin problem with some dogs and had to look it up.

And sometimes Aidan has gone to the vet because, for example, I didn't know dogs have nictitating membranes and I thought he was going blind.

Also, when Aidan used to go to dog daycare, he got worms twice -- worms that should not have been there because he was on Heartgard Plus, given without fail at the same time every month. The vet seemed surprised that he had worms while taking that drug.

So, I worry that I will look careless, stupid, or like I'm lying about how diligent I am about giving Aidan heartworm meds.

Thanks for your responses!
RC


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh they don't ask about specific incidents or problems. They just want to know that your pet is being seen regularly/you're keeping up with whatever your preventative care schedule is, and that you seek care when necessary.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

To be honest... In hundreds of Applications, I have yet to call a vet...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm an app processor for a large scale transportation community and when we do vet references we are not allowed to ask for any thing more than what Sass listed. Just that they are an established patient. Come to think of it, way back when I worked at PetSmart we required rabies in the salon and an owner did not have an up to date copy, we'd call teh vet. Never once would a vet release any information to me. The owner had to call and request it from them.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, good! Thank you all so much for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

When I got Hunter the rescue called my vet.they just talked to whoever answered the phone and asked if my animals got vaccinated and fixed.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I definitely wouldn't worry about those things at all. They really will just focus on the fact that you have taken him into the vet for regular care and during "emergency" type situations where care was necessary. They won't ask about specific situations.

They will ask for a personal reference though (the rescue anyway). I recommend choosing a reference who also has a dog or dogs and whose dog/dogs Aidan has played with in the past. They will ask your reference if he/she would trust you to take care of his/her dog/dogs.

And don't worry too much about the housecheck either if you through the rescue I did. A volunteer literally was at my house and in my yard for about 5 minutes. The entire time we just played with Alannah. Haha. I was so nervous and made sure the entire house was spotless. She didn't even go upstairs


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

They called my vet to make sure I had a relationship with a vet, and that my current pets were up to date on vaccinations. I actually had all my cats distemper vax'd before adopting Hamilton even though I don't usually do the FVRCP but I didn't want to be denied because my cats "weren't vaccinated."


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It's going to depend on how your vet feels about you and the rescue you're working with. 

When screening apps or checking expiration dates, I tell the vet who I am (and 9 times out of 10 they don't require a release before giving away the information) and ask for verification of vaccines, then ask if there are any concerns they have with the client being able to care for another dog. Sometimes it's an issue and you can tell they're concerned and only give you a little info, sometimes it's very obvious there's a problem based on lack of vaccines, etc., but most of the time they have nothing bad to say and note that they always get medical care for their pets and are nice, caring clients. 

I don't think it matters that you "carelessly" left food out for the dog to get to- it matters that you cared enough and had the resources to seek treatment/help for him should it have been necessary.  I doubt you'll have a problem.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

out of curiosity, how do they deal with clients who's vet will not release any info? I know in my city a bunch of vets have adopted a new privacy policy, they wont release records to anyone, not even to a different clinic. I cant even call up my vet and ask them to release my dogs info to someone! its a major pain in the rear cuz I am trying to switch vets, but one of the clinics I used has adopted that policy, the clinic I want all my stuff transferred too said they they cant get it, the only way I can even switch vets is to go down to the old clinic and fill out a 3 page release form!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> When screening apps or checking expiration dates, I tell the vet who I am (and 9 times out of 10 they don't require a release before giving away the information)


No release for info? that's not a good thing really. My vets have a a simple one page form for permission to release health information about my dog. It is like dog/cat HIPAA policy. I appreciate that. I wouldn't even want them confirming that I am even a client without written permission. Not for me per se, but because who knows who is trying to get information on someone else? Domestic violence situations for example, or divorce cases etc. 

For the original questions-- if you take care of your dog, I wouldn't stress it. Taking care of him doesn't mean being perfect, it means things like not ignoring obvious health problems until they are severe. Like bringing in a dog with a several weeks old untreated and obviously infested wound for example is not a good thing (well, better the dog gets treated at some time, but you get my point)


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> For the original questions-- if you take care of your dog, I wouldn't stress it. Taking care of him doesn't mean being perfect, it means things like not ignoring obvious health problems until they are severe. Like bringing in a dog with a several weeks old untreated and obviously infested wound for example is not a good thing (well, better the dog gets treated at some time, but you get my point)


I have to say, this actually stresses me out, vets here are MEAN. my friend recently left a vets office in tears after the vet/OWNER of the clinic came out into the waiting room just to yell at her about how her foster puppy should be taken away from her and "given to someone who has a clue" and all her pets should be taken away from her because she's an idiot and a horrible human being. the reason? she lives on a farm and a stray dog ran onto her property and attacked 2 of her dogs(as well as several of her neighbours dogs), and she DIDN'T KNOW WHO THE STRAY DOG WAS. I have had a different vet at a different clinic yell at me and call me a a liar and an unfit owner because I didn't notice right away that my dog broke her tooth(she didn't show any signs of pain, I took her to the vet as soon as I inspected her teeth and saw one was badly broken)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Miss Bugs said:


> I have to say, this actually stresses me out, vets here are MEAN. my friend recently left a vets office in tears after the vet/OWNER of the clinic came out into the waiting room just to yell at her about how her foster puppy should be taken away from her and "given to someone who has a clue" and all her pets should be taken away from her because she's an idiot and a horrible human being. the reason? she lives on a farm and a stray dog ran onto her property and attacked 2 of her dogs(as well as several of her neighbours dogs), and she DIDN'T KNOW WHO THE STRAY DOG WAS. I have had a different vet at a different clinic yell at me and call me a a liar and an unfit owner because I didn't notice right away that my dog broke her tooth(she didn't show any signs of pain, I took her to the vet as soon as I inspected her teeth and saw one was badly broken)


Wow. Okay, that's a totally different situation than I used as an example. What a horrible vet office. 

I mean something like this: I had a neighbor (down the block) that had a GSD. In a regular fenced city yard so it wasn't like he wasn't seeing the dog often. I noticed a wound on the dog just walking by outside the fence and not even getting close. The wound got worse and worse with no sign of treatment for at least a month. If at the end of that month was when the owner took the dog to the vet, it would have been clear that the wound had been ignored. Or the people that let their dog's mange progress (_without seeking help_) until the dog is completely hairless and covered in scabs. 

OBVIOUS health problems should be recognized as different from either easy-to-miss things like a broken tooth and the reasonable "wait and see" things like small lumps or skin tags. 

Then again, this is all another reason that vets shouldn't be releasing information without written consent. If someone has had difficulties with their vet's office in the past and has a reasonable explanation, they should have the chance to explain.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Shell said:


> No release for info? that's not a good thing really. My vets have a a simple one page form for permission to release health information about my dog. It is like dog/cat HIPAA policy. I appreciate that. I wouldn't even want them confirming that I am even a client without written permission. Not for me per se, but because who knows who is trying to get information on someone else? Domestic violence situations for example, or divorce cases etc.


I definitely agree, I was not saying it was a good thing at all. I am constantly shocked when I call and can find out any information about the clients with no release.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

When I adopted Ranger, I put right in the report that my cats were mature indoor only cats and as such I did not vaccinate either of them. I did mention that I did FEL-V/FIV test before they are allowed in...didn't matter in the least (I'm sure it might have if I had been looking at a cat, but flea treatment and worming was good enough for them). 

They called my vet reference (who I used to work for) and apparently she kept them on the phone FOREVER with such praise (blush) that they didn't call any of my other references lol.


----------



## roxpup (Feb 2, 2013)

RoughCollie said:


> Also, when Aidan used to go to dog daycare, he got worms twice -- worms that should not have been there because he was on Heartgard Plus, given without fail at the same time every month. The vet seemed surprised that he had worms while taking that drug. RC


I don't know much about vet references but thought I'd mention this- Heartgard doesn't protect against whipworm. I assume that's what Aidan had if he was on Heartgard, which wouldn't be your fault.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

roxpup said:


> I don't know much about vet references but thought I'd mention this- Heartgard doesn't protect against whipworm. I assume that's what Aidan had if he was on Heartgard, which wouldn't be your fault.


Roxpup, Aidan was on Heartgard Plus, and he had roundworms once and hookworms once. I never miss a dose with him, and he always gets it on the 15th of every month. He gets Frontline Plus on the 1st of the every month. This was a year or more ago, with no problems since.

I was at my vet today, so I asked them what rescues and breeders want to know. 

Answer: Whether the dog has been spayed/neutered, has regular check-ups, and has always been current on vaccines. One rescue asks if the dog takes heartworm meds.

That's it. So, if anyone calls about Aidan, I'm golden. 

Thank you all for your responses to my thread. I really appreciate it.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> They will ask for a personal reference though (the rescue anyway). I recommend choosing a reference who also has a dog or dogs and whose dog/dogs Aidan has played with in the past. They will ask your reference if he/she would trust you to take care of his/her dog/dogs.
> 
> And don't worry too much about the housecheck either if you through the rescue I did. A volunteer literally was at my house and in my yard for about 5 minutes. The entire time we just played with Alannah. Haha. I was so nervous and made sure the entire house was spotless. She didn't even go upstairs


Luckily, Aidan does play with the dogs of friends, and one of them owns 3 powderpuff Chinese Cresteds, 2 Rough Collies, and 1 Smooth Collie. She has also been Aidan's trainer for several obedience classes.

Gee, I thought a homecheck meant they checked the cleanliness of one's house and yard, made sure (for Wheatens) everything was toddler-proofed, and went over the dog with a fine-tooth comb (not literally) to make sure it was healthy, physically fit, not matted, fed a great food, plus stuck around long enough to determine if the dog had a great relationship with its owner.

I will probably go through the Wheaten rescue in Kansas City, MO, but I've applied to WIN as well. I'm looking for a 3-5 year old female Wheatie that is an owner turn-in because we have 4 college student children living at home, and I don't think that's a great environment for a puppy mill rescue or a shy dog.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, a breeder a couple years ago, called my references and simply asked what my relationship was with dogs and the vet. 
I was freaking out though, because at that time, I hadn't really had a vet to give me a reference, we didn't have a dog. lol.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

RoughCollie said:


> Luckily, Aidan does play with the dogs of friends, and one of them owns 3 powderpuff Chinese Cresteds, 2 Rough Collies, and 1 Smooth Collie. She has also been Aidan's trainer for several obedience classes.
> 
> Gee, I thought a homecheck meant they checked the cleanliness of one's house and yard, made sure (for Wheatens) everything was toddler-proofed, and went over the dog with a fine-tooth comb (not literally) to make sure it was healthy, physically fit, not matted, fed a great food, plus stuck around long enough to determine if the dog had a great relationship with its owner.
> 
> I will probably go through the Wheaten rescue in Kansas City, MO, but I've applied to WIN as well. I'm looking for a 3-5 year old female Wheatie that is an owner turn-in because we have 4 college student children living at home, and I don't think that's a great environment for a puppy mill rescue or a shy dog.


Yeah, I was expecting the same but they explained to me they just want to make sure that you are who you say you are, they want to meet your family, make sure your current dog is healthy/happy/good condition, and if you are adopting a puppymill rescue they make sure your yard is fenced in. So all in all it was very quick and easy (this was the Kansas City rescue). 

I'm not sure if you have a facebook, but if you do, you should request to be added to their group Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier Owners & Rescue Friends. They immediately post new dogs on that page, so you might see them sooner than by checking their website. Plus people post super cute pictures all the time. haha. I'm not sure if WIN has a facebook page. There were two people in Alannah's first obedience class who had adopted puppies from WIN and said it was a great experience. Good luck!


----------

